# WIP POT CALL



## DaveHawk (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is the cut of wood
After turning I put it in the modified stabilizing solution. After drying I finished the turning. I'm waiting on cure time but heres what I've been developing with these highly figured blanks. Creation this Alabaster look
With the sun light coming through in the 2nd pic.
3rd pic is set against the black Diamond paint of my bike.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 20, 2016)

Modified stabilizing system? Is it a priority process. Just wondering.


----------



## DaveHawk (Apr 20, 2016)

The modifier is not priority but to get the Alabaster look I haven't been able to get this look with out it. If that's what you mean.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 20, 2016)

Cool.


----------

